# Look 565 Bottom Bracket



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 2007 Look 565, just wondering does it take a 68mm English tread bottom bracket or a 70mm Italian tread?

Getting a mate to install it just need to order it online.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

It will be a 68mm, measure the width of the BB shell.


----------

